# Do you ever make your neighbors mad?



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

We got our first snow of the year the other day, so exciting for me. The next morning my wife got a call from our neighbor, she said if we go out would we get their list of groceries also? She told them that we didn't need anything from the store and wouldn't be going out. Well she hung up on her and hadn't talked to us since, oh well just cause I have a 4x4 doesn't mean it is a snow taxi. I guess that was mean of me, but I always try to be ready ahead of the snow. I don't do well in crowded stores anymore.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Suck it up and let it roll off your back. People who drive 4x4's aren't allowed to get their panties in a bunch so easily.

Your neighbor is an inconsiderate parasite, so consider the source of the angst before you let it cause you any grief. Besides, soft people like this will be tasty after the SHTF. Start working with them now to keep supplies (particularly the things YOU like to eat) and then convince them that guns are loud and scary. You'll thank me later as you enjoy a bonus cache of goodies.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My ******* neighbors love me. I had one today come over and offer us two HUGE venison roasts if I would just smoke a third roast for he and his family. Obviously, that is a trade I am more than happy to make.

My yuppie neighbors, not so much. Several years ago I was out working in my woodshop making Mrs Inor new kitchen cabinets and one of my yuppie neighbors came up and started bitching me out for killing trees because Mrs Inor's old cabinets were still serviceable. I threw a hammer at the prick.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The gentlemen that lives across the street, alone, is a Korean War vet in his 70's I believe. If you park in front of his home he'll come out and yell at you - no matter who you are. It annoys some friends that come to visit us once in a while but we've adjusted and agreed to put up with it. On the plus side he's got a nice Garand and I'm sure he's capable of covering his quadrant if need be. I find him in his garage working with wood and tools often and has been a pleasure to talk with. I can put up with his unrealistic desire to have no one park in front of his house because he's otherwise a good guy.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

What is a neighbor? Our closest one is prob 25-30 miles away and it is family.. LOL.. We all try to be friendly out here and if someone is going to town, they will call around and see if anyone needs anything. When the weather is bad, we let people know when we are traveling and everyone keeps an eye out for each other. Sucks to break down in 20 below...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

When I 1st moved into this neighborhood I was not welcomed with open arms. In fact several of the neighbors that had previously gotten along got into a verbal battle over me. One guy hated me for some reason. Long story short, my neighbor 2 houses down sold their house and moved because of the battle. We are one of the few original owners left, most have moved on but the Yuppies aren't moving back in. It seems like some down home folks. I still mostly keep to myself but I sure don't like Yuppies.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The gentlemen that lives across the street, alone, is a Korean War vet in his 70's I believe. If you park in front of his home he'll come out and yell at you - no matter who you are. It annoys some friends that come to visit us once in a while but we've adjusted and agreed to put up with it. On the plus side he's got a nice Garand and I'm sure he's capable of covering his quadrant if need be. I find him in his garage working with wood and tools often and has been a pleasure to talk with. I can put up with his unrealistic desire to have no one park in front of his house because he's otherwise a good guy.


And I'll bet if you hit him up for a favor one day and asked, "Hey, I'm having some family over later tonight, could I borrow the space in front of your house and have them park there? We would really appreciate it." I'll bet he'd let you. Most of those old guys just don't want to be taken for granted. Be sure to thank him later if he lets you.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> And I'll bet if you hit him up for a favor one day and asked, "Hey, I'm having some family over later tonight, could I borrow the space in front of your house and have them park there? We would really appreciate it." I'll bet he'd let you. Most of those old guys just don't want to be taken for granted. Be sure to thank him later if he lets you.


Same thing I was about to type 

My oldest newest neighbor up the road, used to have family get togethers when he first moved in. His friends and family would block my driveway area. I needed the space immediately across the street to put the ass end of my truck when backing out.

I really really didn't care that they parked there, I just needed about 8 or so feet clear.

After numerous times, I finally went over there and told him "hey, please don't park directly across from my driveway. I need that clear, so I can back out"

He made everyone move. I felt bad, because I just needed that little bit of space. Otherwise I really really don't care.

Ok. So how does this relate? He's been there almost 3 years. We get along pretty good. He is the one that have me the free chickens and chicken coop.

I go over there and fix a flat here and there for his wife when he needs it. He works all the time and they just had their third kid. I help them out, and they just helped me out with the chickens. See how that works?

The next house is my gramma. I hope we get along 

Then me.

Then there's the other neighbor. She's single mom. I hope we get along. Her youngest son was walking home one day. I'm out with my buddy in the street bull*hittin and I look down the street to see him swinging his backpack at the neighbors pit bulls who were going for his throat. I walk down there with only a pocket knife haha. By that time the guy calls his dogs back. That prick was there the whole time. So we walk back up the street.

Then there's the stereotypical Mexican family. Very good people.

Then the new people. Haven't met them yet. They have 3 dogs so I can't just walk in there gate and introduce myself. I never seem to catch them out. I did say hi to them one time though, although I was in a bit of a rush.

The neighbors know I'm a bit nuts. But they thank me for always watching out for this part of the street.

But I'm not sure I've pissed them off? There is this one time I rented the cabana to a band to practice. Boy was it loud. They should have been mad at me. I wouldn't have blamed them if they had been haha. Although I did go to the nearest neighbor and tell her that if it ever gets unbearable, to PLEASE speak up. No hard feelings if she says its too loud.

I hope they're happy with me


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Same thing I was about to type
> 
> My oldest newest neighbor up the road, used to have family get togethers when he first moved in. His friends and family would block my driveway area. I needed the space immediately across the street to put the ass end of my truck when backing out.
> 
> ...


Did you have a one on one *TALK* with him, I would and he would know his dogs would only do that once more and then they would be dead and his ass would be up between his shoulders!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Since I started shooting my Bow in the front yard everyone seems pretty nice to me, Go figure.

Might help a little that I don't miss either haha.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

ekim said:


> Did you have a one on one *TALK* with him, I would and he would know his dogs would only do that once more and then they would be dead and his ass would be up between his shoulders!


It's hard because he left right when it happened. My first concern was getting my neighbors son home. Didn't see the guy for a bit. He ended up having a brain aneurism (?) and is on a long long road to recovery. Has to walk with a walker and is somewhat slow now. Karma I guess.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My closet neighbor is a very long rifle shot away. I am friendly with them and have never had any problems.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Since I started shooting my Bow in the front yard everyone seems pretty nice to me, Go figure.
> 
> Might help a little that I don't miss either haha.


An armed society is a polite socitey


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't really have what most call neighbors ,we do have others living in the area. Some years ago a liberal educator bought the place to the South east of us.
They informed us the we would not be allowed to fire any more weapons.
They moved 3 months latter. No problem


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

sargedog said:


> We got our first snow of the year the other day, so exciting for me. The next morning my wife got a call from our neighbor, she said if we go out would we get their list of groceries also? She told them that we didn't need anything from the store and wouldn't be going out. Well she hung up on her and hadn't talked to us since, oh well just cause I have a 4x4 doesn't mean it is a snow taxi. I guess that was mean of me, but I always try to be ready ahead of the snow. I don't do well in crowded stores anymore.


Sorry Sargedog you missed a amazing opportunity to make a friend.

When the snow flies around here and gets a couple feet deep I bring out my big 4 wheel drive tractor and save the neighborhood by plowing out everyone in the area.

After doing this for 20 plus years they tend to rely on me to help them out when the SHTF. OMG once it really hits the fan and I have a plan to save my local community I would guess they will not only trust me but believe me.

Use those instances to build relationships.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The gentlemen that lives across the street, alone, is a Korean War vet in his 70's I believe. If you park in front of his home he'll come out and yell at you - no matter who you are. It annoys some friends that come to visit us once in a while but we've adjusted and agreed to put up with it. On the plus side he's got a nice Garand and I'm sure he's capable of covering his quadrant if need be. I find him in his garage working with wood and tools often and has been a pleasure to talk with. I can put up with his unrealistic desire to have no one park in front of his house because he's otherwise a good guy.


You live across the street from Clint Eastwood? That is SO bad ass!!! :lol:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Have I pissed off my neighbors? Hello it's me!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Have I pissed off my neighbors? Hello it's me!


I have bent over backwards to work with my neighbors.

If you believe the SHTF will happen then you are building bridges, if you believe it and it DOES hit the fan than you will be on your own.,

Friends are good.... Enemies are Bad

you do the math.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It snowed here in 2004.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

roy said:


> It snowed here in 2004.


So rake leaves roy, the point isn't snow it is assisting your neighbors NOW so you can be the leader in the end.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

No leaves, only cactus. Most of my neighbors hate me. The feeling is mutual.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BTW, I was nice to them regardless. I have helped my neighbors when I could, I still do. God has kept me here for a reason. Twice we were so close to to leaving and twice odd things happened and they fell through. So, I am meant to make the best of it here and that's what I intend to do.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The latest is with my crazy cat lady neighbor. She refused to help pay for the fence between our property. I don't care I want to keep her out and I don't want to see her. Tons of problems with this one. I started the fence, a nice 7 foot wood fence, and she has the nerve to go to the home owners association and demands I paint it. It's treated wood but I smile and agree. They say it has to be painted but they didn't say what color. I painted just on her side of the fence, neon green with purple spots with, "suck it [email protected]#$" painted in big red letters.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our closest neighbor is about a mile away now which is good with me and Mrs. Slippy. However, this Thanksgiving week I got 2 calls from former neighbors in our old neighborhood and both made me feel pretty darn good. Both former neighbors took the time to tell us how much they missed us and I hung up feeling pretty good. 
I do remember one day in particular in our old neighborhood that was a critical turning point in our lives. We were one of the first of a number of homeowners to build in our old neighborhood and the developers had a Homeowners Association already in place before we built. For a number of years the Homeowner Association was irrelevant but as more people built and moved in it started to become an issue. A couple of young double income yuppies decided to organize and wanted to enforce a bunch of Bull Shat (thanks Montana Rancher, good word!) rules and I attended my first HOA meeting. Mind you, I think HOA's are a communist, marxist bunch of crap but I attended anyway to look out for my freedoms. About halfway thru the meeting the yuppies who organized things finally took a breath and I started talking. Most people knew me and had watched football at our house or BBQed with us or I had helped many of them do mundane stuff, lent them tools etc. A few yuppies were intimidated of me because I drove a 4x4 truck, had 4 wheelers and two big old strappin boys that worked in our yard while most of them hired lawn services. Anyway, I got on a roll about the negatives of a HOA and got a standing ovation from my neighbors. Needless to say the HOA never took off and most people gave me props for standing up against it. A couple of them held a grudge against me but Mrs. Slippy is so damn nice that they really couldn't be pissed for very long. Mrs Slippy says it was because I am 6'4" and know my way around the gym (at least used to!:razz but I think it is my good looks and charm!
Anyway, neighbors are kind of like clay, you have to mold them a bit to get what you want.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Have I pissed off my neighbors? Hello it's me!


YEAH!...You fu**er's. It's MG.

Yeah.

:lol:  ::clapping::

I heart you buddy....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> The latest is with my crazy cat lady neighbor. She refused to help pay for the fence between our property. I don't care I want to keep her out and I don't want to see her. Tons of problems with this one. I started the fence, a nice 7 foot wood fence, and she has the nerve to go to the home owners association and demands I paint it. It's treated wood but I smile and agree. They say it has to be painted but they didn't say what color. I painted just on her side of the fence, neon green with purple spots with, "suck it [email protected]#$" painted in big red letters.


That is the kind of neighbor where I would go out of my way to screw with. Round up in the yard and stuff..


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

My neighbors are the ones that piss me off. Generally yelling at all hours of the night at each other. I have 3 4x4 vehicles in my family, and I'll be darned if I'm going to use my fuel and my time to pick up items for them. Just let it roll off your back brother.



sargedog said:


> We got our first snow of the year the other day, so exciting for me. The next morning my wife got a call from our neighbor, she said if we go out would we get their list of groceries also? She told them that we didn't need anything from the store and wouldn't be going out. Well she hung up on her and hadn't talked to us since, oh well just cause I have a 4x4 doesn't mean it is a snow taxi. I guess that was mean of me, but I always try to be ready ahead of the snow. I don't do well in crowded stores anymore.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I make my neighbors mad by my sheer existence. Don't even have to work for that one! ::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

indie said:


> I make my neighbors mad by my sheer existence. Don't even have to work for that one! ::clapping::


Then you are doing something right little sister!


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess I should add a little more, we have gone out of our way to be nice. My wife used to cake and food, now we can't afford to do that stuff. So now they try to get us in trouble with the landlord. Well I could care less what happens to them. I don't want to talk to them at all, I just want to be left alone. I don't like bullies, they have mistaken my kindness for weakness. They won't be tolerated!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> That is the kind of neighbor where I would go out of my way to screw with. Round up in the yard and stuff..


She finally moved away to Houston. She never worked and was totally supported by her parents so she just partied all the time. It's a nice neighborhood and all my other neighbors are great. The parents bought the house next door for their loser daughter and the problems started. First thing her loser drug addict boyfriend hung himself in the tree in the back yard. A few weeks later she tells me that I'm responsible for half the cost of having the tree cut down because the limbs come over my fence. I of course tell her no that it's her tree. She goes into a tirade that became the norm. I believe people that don't work and don't have to live with responsibilities have no coping abilities so every little thing is blown out of proportion and they can't deal with life's little challenges.

For the people having trouble with their neighbors, document, document, and document. One of the things that really sucks about working in law enforcement is you're never really off duty. I think it is one of the few jobs that you can be off duty but people still call your work to complain about you and it becomes an investigation. It wasn't really a huge deal but I had to respond in writing to every call she made to the station and I couldn't walk out of my house without her calling the sheriffs department. A deputy would show up and I would say what's it this time and he would say, "she said she heard voices and thinks it is you talking about her, sorry but you know I have to respond to every call." I would take the time and date and document.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Let's see. Next door neighbors dogs chasing my live stock.
Next door neighbors complaining Bout me target practicing.
Next door neighbors trespass hunting on my farm.
Next door neighbors parking junk vehicals on my field "well it was to wet on our property to park them" next door neighbors pulling my survey stakes out. Next door neighbors making A drive way across my field. Just little things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> She finally moved away to Houston. She never worked and was totally supported by her parents so she just partied all the time. It's a nice neighborhood and all my other neighbors are great. The parents bought the house next door for their loser daughter and the problems started. First thing her loser drug addict boyfriend hung himself in the tree in the back yard. A few weeks later she tells me that I'm responsible for half the cost of having the tree cut down because the limbs come over my fence. I of course tell her no that it's her tree. She goes into a tirade that became the norm. I believe people that don't work and don't have to live with responsibilities have no coping abilities so every little thing is blown out of proportion and they can't deal with life's little challenges.
> 
> For the people having trouble with their neighbors, document, document, and document. One of the things that really sucks about working in law enforcement is you're never really off duty. I think it is one of the few jobs that you can be off duty but people still call your work to complain about you and it becomes an investigation. It wasn't really a huge deal but I had to respond in writing to every call she made to the station and I couldn't walk out of my house without her calling the sheriffs department. A deputy would show up and I would say what's it this time and he would say, "she said she heard voices and thinks it is you talking about her, sorry but you know I have to respond to every call." I would take the time and date and document.


MG
On a positive note...one less drug addict loser boyfriend walking on this earth AND another example of the many uses of cordage! I like trees, did she ever cut it down?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Slippy said:


> MG
> On a positive note...one less drug addict loser boyfriend walking on this earth AND another example of the many uses of cordage! I like trees, did she ever cut it down?


Yes the parents paid to have it removed. I would get into trouble because she would get into screaming tirades yelling at me over nothing and I mean nothing just cussing me out telling me what a POS I am and I responded once with, "Oh like your boyfriend, is he still hanging around here somewhere?"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> She finally moved away to Houston. She never worked and was totally supported by her parents so she just partied all the time. It's a nice neighborhood and all my other neighbors are great. The parents bought the house next door for their loser daughter and the problems started. First thing her loser drug addict boyfriend hung himself in the tree in the back yard. A few weeks later she tells me that I'm responsible for half the cost of having the tree cut down because the limbs come over my fence. I of course tell her no that it's her tree. She goes into a tirade that became the norm. I believe people that don't work and don't have to live with responsibilities have no coping abilities so every little thing is blown out of proportion and they can't deal with life's little challenges.
> 
> For the people having trouble with their neighbors, document, document, and document. One of the things that really sucks about working in law enforcement is you're never really off duty. I think it is one of the few jobs that you can be off duty but people still call your work to complain about you and it becomes an investigation. It wasn't really a huge deal but I had to respond in writing to every call she made to the station and I couldn't walk out of my house without her calling the sheriffs department. A deputy would show up and I would say what's it this time and he would say, "she said she heard voices and thinks it is you talking about her, sorry but you know I have to respond to every call." I would take the time and date and document.


I hope your kids and wife didn't have to see it. But it is still pretty cool that a loser doper stretched his neck. We had a family of Section-8 dopers living pretty close to us, but they never hung themselves or shot each other. They just got arrested a lot. Finally, they went away - somewhere... The new family that took their place seems pretty good though - ********.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> I hope your kids and wife didn't have to see it. But it is still pretty cool that a loser doper stretched his neck. We had a family of Section-8 dopers living pretty close to us, but they never hung themselves or shot each other. They just got arrested a lot. Finally, they went away - somewhere... The new family that took their place seems pretty good though - ********.


What really sucks is when they reproduce. The next door psycho was raising her niece, her brother was killed in a drug deal gone bad and the little girl, when we moved in was in rags, no toys, and hardly any furniture in her room. Me and my wife gave her all my daughter's old close, toys and furniture. When the psycho moved she left her niece behind with the grandmother and this was five years later and she was still wearing the clothes we gave her even though it barely fit. This is why I hate drug addicts because they think it doesn't affect anyone else yet they ruin the lives around them.

My family didn't see the guy hanging but I did and looking back at it it was kinda funny. I look in the back yard and at this time the fence was only a 3 foot chain link. I see him and he had hung there for awhile and the tree branch had bent down so his feet were pretty much on the ground. I thought, "look at that lazy SOB just standing around." Then I notice he is more of a putrid color than normal and then of course I see the rope. I called the Sheriffs department and let them deal with it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> What really sucks is when they reproduce. The next door psycho was raising her niece, her brother was killed in a drug deal gone bad and the little girl, when we moved in was in rags, no toys, and hardly any furniture in her room. Me and my wife gave her all my daughter's old close, toys and furniture. When the psycho moved she left her niece behind with the grandmother and this was five years later and she was still wearing the clothes we gave her even though it barely fit. This is why I hate drug addicts because they think it doesn't affect anyone else yet they ruin the lives around them.


And it is always the innocent lives that they ruin first. I too, have no time for dopers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> My family didn't see the guy hanging but I did and looking back at it it was kinda funny. I look in the back yard and at this time the fence was only a 3 foot chain link. I see him and he had hung there for awhile and the tree branch had bent down so his feet were pretty much on the ground. I thought, "look at that lazy SOB just standing around." Then I notice he is more of a putrid color than normal and then of course I see the rope. I called the Sheriffs department and let them deal with it.


In other words, even committing suicide, this moron barely got it right. Sounds like a doper. Good riddance.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just about every other year my next door neighbor drops his plow truck into the ditch next to his house,cant see it I guess,guess who gets to yank him out?. with my truck its about a 10 min job and I tell him he should just use his snowthrower..our neighbor across the street has a JD 4x4 tractor and blows out everyones yards except for the guy with the stuck truck. bill will normally blow our driveway but,sometimes he gets up about 12 pm and I have already beat him too it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I remember a few years back the "environmental nannies" complaining about the local 4X4 clubs meeting down by the river.
After the first big snow they were the first ones begging the clubs to help ferry the doctors and nurses back and forth to the hospital.
Yes. I helped, even though I wasn't a member of any of the clubs.

Since I'm now retired, I only go out in the snow if I want to play. 
Most of the neighbors are at least somewhat prepared, unlike the last place we lived.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> I remember a few years back the "environmental nannies" complaining about the local 4X4 clubs meeting down by the river.
> After the first big snow they were the first ones begging the clubs to help ferry the doctors and nurses back and forth to the hospital.
> Yes. I helped, even though I wasn't a member of any of the clubs.
> 
> ...


Funny how that works isn't it?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in a sparsely populated area, my street has 7 houses on it and we all get along great. We all rotate what we call martini Friday and have drinks at whomevers turn it is. 3 years ago the one next door to me passed away and the home was sold to a couple retiring from New Jersey. Well he has turned out to be some what of a pain in the place I sit but we all tolerate him, he has a hard time understanding he no longer lives up north he is now in SW Florida where things are don on a much different and slower pace.
To the story. The lawn and yard care company I have too trim my trees and shrubs etc. got rained out last week and put him behind and could not make it on the day he was to do the job so he tells me he will be over Tuesday morning, fine with me. He shows up at 7:20 AM no problem took them about an hour to trim the trees, shrub row along the property line, and shrubs. At 8:30 this knot head neighbor calls me and leaves this message. Good morning, I hope you are having a good morning because I am not, why do you have your yard people come at this ungodly hour when people are sleeping. You should schedule them after 8 AM during regular business hours, I hope this will never happen again and he hangs up, I have called him twice now with no return call. Well he needs to realize that these people start a the crack of dawn to beat getting rained out during the day. I will be catch him outside and will tell him in no uncertain terms about people living in glass houses throwing stones. Their have been time s he fires his Harley up at 6 AM and lets it idol on the driveway for a while before roaring down the street going to the American legion hall waking everyone in the neighborhood up or 3 or fo4 bike riders show up at his house at daylight for there weekly ride. The next time I hear that bike fire up or that group coming down the road I will be out there in a heartbeat. We will leave it at that. BTW he has now been dropped from martini Friday after everyone heard about this.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I live in a sparsely populated area, my street has 7 houses on it and we all get along great. We all rotate what we call martini Friday and have drinks at whomevers turn it is. 3 years ago the one next door to me passed away and the home was sold to a couple retiring from New Jersey. Well he has turned out to be some what of a pain in the place I sit but we all tolerate him, he has a hard time understanding he no longer lives up north he is now in SW Florida where things are don on a much different and slower pace.
> To the story. The lawn and yard care company I have too trim my trees and shrubs etc. got rained out last week and put him behind and could not make it on the day he was to do the job so he tells me he will be over Tuesday morning, fine with me. He shows up at 7:20 AM no problem took them about an hour to trim the trees, shrub row along the property line, and shrubs. At 8:30 this knot head neighbor calls me and leaves this message. Good morning, I hope you are having a good morning because I am not, why do you have your yard people come at this ungodly hour when people are sleeping. You should schedule them after 8 AM during regular business hours, I hope this will never happen again and he hangs up, I have called him twice now with no return call. Well he needs to realize that these people start a the crack of dawn to beat getting rained out during the day. I will be catch him outside and will tell him in no uncertain terms about people living in glass houses throwing stones. Their have been time s he fires his Harley up at 6 AM and lets it idol on the driveway for a while before roaring down the street going to the American legion hall waking everyone in the neighborhood up or 3 or fo4 bike riders show up at his house at daylight for there weekly ride. The next time I hear that bike fire up or that group coming down the road I will be out there in a heartbeat. We will leave it at that. BTW he has now been dropped from martini Friday after everyone heard about this.


Tell him to take I-95 north back to Joisey if he doesn't like it!! I am from Florida (5th generation) and it has been taken over by people the the NE corridor like Joisey,New Yawk and Boiston.. They all come down and talk about how great it is up there. If it is so ****in great, why are they in Florida. I'm glad I moved to Montana.. And no, I never tell people here how great is it back home..lol


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't stand any but 1 of my neighbors. All liberals or wimps or sheeple. One of them was crying (a man, grown ass man) over a raccoon ripping open his seat cushions on his outdoor chairs. Scary stupid is the norm around here.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I live in a not-so-nice part of town with a lot of Obama worshipers that dislike me for my brutal honesty. A black man ran up on my husband and instead of a confrontation, I stuck my handgun in his face. He ran up on my husband because he mistook him for someone else. Stupid bastards know not to mess with us now.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> I live in a not-so-nice part of town with a lot of Obama worshipers that dislike me for my brutal honesty. A black man ran up on my husband and instead of a confrontation, I stuck my handgun in his face. He ran up on my husband because he mistook him for someone else. Stupid bastards know not to mess with us now.


It really is the universal language.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> It really is the universal language.


Absolutely. They always stare at us when we come out of the house, but we have our holsters on our hips so they KNOW not to come close. I have two babies and can and will shoot lol


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Absolutely. They always stare at us when we come out of the house, but we have our holsters on our hips so they KNOW not to come close. I have two babies and can and will shoot lol


My wife is the kindest and most gental nurse you will ever meet, her patients love her. She is also a ccw holder and when it comes to the kids or me, I know she won't hesitate. I do believe a good display every once in a while will keep the predators at bay


----------

